# Leather work from Capt Quirk



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2017)

Made a good trade with him a few weeks ago and made his son an Abo flintknapping kit in trade for a custom holster made for my 45 Long Colt. The man is a craftsman in leather. Ya`ll need some custom leather work done, give him a holler.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 30, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2017)

Where's the cartridge strap? I worked hard on that too, ya know


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Where's the cartridge strap? I worked hard on that too, ya know




Oh yea!


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2017)

Thank you Nic... I just "borrowed" those two pics for my website. That flip phone just doesn't cut it


----------



## sparky (May 30, 2017)

very nice,Nic ,what make on the sa ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 30, 2017)

sparky said:


> very nice,Nic ,what make on the sa ?



it is made up like a 3 screw Blackhawk, but the backstrap looks different for some reason.

Can't put my mind in that gear right now.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 30, 2017)

Capt. I need a scabbard for a .44 mag lever action Henry rifle with a foldover at the butt end.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 30, 2017)

Good job on the holster btw.........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2017)

sparky said:


> very nice,Nic ,what make on the sa ?





NE GA Pappy said:


> it is made up like a 3 screw Blackhawk, but the backstrap looks different for some reason.
> 
> Can't put my mind in that gear right now.





It`s a Uberti Cattleman with 5 and 1/2 inch barrel. 45 Long Colt. It`s a sweet shooting iron.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Capt. I need a scabbard for a .44 mag lever action Henry rifle with a foldover at the butt end.



I don't have a dummy gun for that, but with proper measurements, I'm sure I can fix you up


----------



## lagrangedave (May 30, 2017)

My tape measurer is at the jobsite, I will send measurements tomorrow.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> My tape measurer is at the jobsite, I will send measurements tomorrow.



Message sent.


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice Job on the leather work


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice leather for a great pistol/cartridge. Love the .45 Colts both pistol and rifle (got a Henry Big Boy). Cowboy up!


----------

